# White Collar on USA



## LuckyGirl3513 (Sep 25, 2009)

Have yall seen the commercials for this? How hot is the main guy?? Oh and the show looks good too


----------



## LuckyGirl3513 (Dec 16, 2009)

Did no one end up watching this? Cause you should have! The finale was CRAZY!! And new ones start Jan. 19...


----------



## BEA2LS (Dec 18, 2009)

i saw commercials but never saw it


----------



## MzzRach (Dec 18, 2009)

I saw a few episodes but just could not get into it.  I thought the pilot episode was great, but the other 2-3 I watched I thought were not as good.

Now you have me curious about the mid-season finale.


----------



## LuckyGirl3513 (Jan 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_I saw a few episodes but just could not get into it.  I thought the pilot episode was great, but the other 2-3 I watched I thought were not as good.

Now you have me curious about the mid-season finale. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
It definitely picks up after the 3rd episode.. I really enjoyed the whole season but the finale was absolutely insane.. Its on the website, you should watch even though you havent seen all the episodes. you won't be lost, i promise


----------



## LuckyGirl3513 (Jan 29, 2010)

OMG, such an amazing premiere too, please tell me someone's watching!


----------

